Which open-source web browser do you use on mobile? - orschiro
======
stephenr
How open source? Afaik only Edge is fully closed - the others all have an open
source _engine_.

~~~
orschiro
I didn't know that. Can you mention a few that come to your mind?

~~~
stephenr
Gecko (Firefox) WebKit(safari) and Blink (chrome) are all open source and
essentially have the lions share of web usage between them (both engines and
browsers). I’m not even aware of any other remaining rendering engines still
active besides whatever replaced Trident (msie) when it became Edge.

~~~
navjack27
And edge uses blink

~~~
stephenr
Edge actually uses the platform’s engine - on android that’s blink, on iOS
it’s webkit and on Windows it’s EdgeHTML.

------
jwbensley
DuckDuckGo:

[https://f-droid.org/en/packages/com.duckduckgo.mobile.androi...](https://f-droid.org/en/packages/com.duckduckgo.mobile.android/)

------
orschiro
I'm looking for something lightweight, yet capable of displaying the majority
of websites correctly. Any recommendations?

~~~
navjack27
Do benchmarks for yourself. I've done this and on my pixel 2.

• Google Chrome 66.0.3359.82 (Blink)

• Google Chrome Canary 66.0.3434.0 (Blink)

• Mozilla Firefox 60.0 (Gecko)

• Mozilla Firefox Nightly 62.0 (Gecko)

• Waterfox 56.0 (Gecko)

• Opera 46.1.2246.127339 (Blink)

• Opera Beta 46.2.2246.127570 (Blink)

• Brave 66.0.3359.158 (Blink)

• Samsung Internet 6.4 (Blink)

• Samsung Internet Beta 7.2 (Blink)

• Microsoft Edge 65.0.3325.109 (Blink)

I'm not going to post the giant table of results but Chrome has the most
performance.

~~~
orschiro
Thanks! That actually confirms my brief tests where I experienced Chrome to
run most smoothly on my Moto G2.

------
megasquid
Firefox also.

------
detaro
Firefox.

------
stop5
firefox and firefox focus

~~~
orschiro
Can Firefox focus remember logins like on Hacker News, for instance?

